# Good Neighbors



## Grinch (Jan 3, 2016)

Hello everyone, hope everyone is staying safe, sane and hydrated; here not too long ago around the first of the year I purchased a piece of property roughly four hundred acres. Now where I live is fairly remote, but this area is desolate. The type that makes outsiders' rear ends pucker, I had met a few neighbors when putting in a passable driveway ( amazing how many friends you gain when you get a backhoe). 

Overall I was glad to do this or that to establish a good base with the neighbors. There's not much up there besides a quonset hut and a little A frame, it's got a well and septic with some solar panels on the roof. I've been putting rainy day kinda stuff up there, not much of monetary worth but none the less I barred the door and put one of our big mag locks on it. 

One neighboring piece in particular was at first reason for concern for me. The father was a well known poacher back in the day, among many other colorful descriptions. He's got three boys, all of whom are older than me. But two live on the homestead and the one lives with him. The one that lives with him is a giant of a man who's by no exaggeration close to 7ft tall and I believe to be a bit slow, he doesn't speak that I've heard only kinda grunts. They're not overly welcoming so I kinda went above and beyond to try to gain some ground with them. 

Overall I had figured they just were not looking to make a new friend so I figured I'd slow my pace. Last night I get a call from the local constable up in that stretch of forgotten timber. He tells me a few teens were caught breaking into the house up there. Somewhat confused I told him I could be up in about forty five minutes. 

I get up there and by then there were more vehicles on that road than there had been for the past year combined. Turns out the neighbor's youngest boy was out walking his dogs and got within sight of my a frame and saw these kids breaking in. He went back called the constable and used his truck to block the driveway and held the boys there. 

The fathers and I came to an agreement as so no charges had to be pressed. So I made it a point to go over and thank the neighbor. He told me " I figure you do it for me I'll do it for you ". 

Somewhat surprised because as I had mentioned I figured that was a lost cause. As my Father once said " trust is merely becoming jaded to the opposition that those you believe in don't harbor malice intent ". So I guess they figure I'm not too bad.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

I found my rural neighbors to all be friendly & helpful when we moved into the country. No one gave us any issue and we didn't give them any issues. We all pretty much keep to ourselves but watch out for all on our lane.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Glad to see you have some new friends. You can't always judge people from first appearance/contact.

My old time neighbors I all knew well. As kids we had pickup baseball/football games in a pasture or back yard. We all hunted and fished together. I could track a deer for most any direction with permission.

Nearby land got sold and divided. Some of the newer people are good, some treated our property like a personal preserve that they could do as they wilt (fires, cut up wood, permanent tree stands....). That was when we posted the property. All those we know and get along with, are welcome to: hike, walk dogs, etc. Some others have been asked to not come back.

I had a woman ask "what are you doing *hunting* on this land, it's posted". Yes I posted it, YOU are trespassing.........

That said we/friends try to look after each others places. We have had some B + Es. Next door neighbors son, is now chief of police.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I wouldn't hold the whole poaching or other stories over the guys head. Most likely doing what was needed to feed his growing crop of son's. Back in the ole days it was common to keep the freezer full. Took game when the opportunity offered itself regardless of what the guberment said.

Sounds to me like a good fella. I'm sure he's more worried about you.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Good story @Grinch and glad it worked out!


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Once you get settled in a bit, might want to invite them up for a barbecue/beers. From the sounds of things venison on the menu would be a good idea.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Sounds like you've found a good place, Grinch. I'm happy for you.


----------

